# Who couldnt love a face like that...???



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

My bosom buddies hehehehe The bigger ones name is TequilaSunrise (female) is a Wingbat...and the liddle guy is ChilePepper an applehead... :wink:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha! They are so adorable!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Cute dogs!

This is my buddy Jasper.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Jasper is adorable as well  That's a cute pic


----------

